# Paw Paw Conservation Club 3D Archery



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Well groomed 30 target 3d course open on Sunday, 8am-1pm, May through September. 

We are located at
56222 30th St, Paw Paw, MI

Check our website at 
www.pawpawconservationclub.com
for other events and membership information. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

First shoot here May 6, hope to see you out there!

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

Think I got some buddies interested in going. Never knew you guys were up there or had a 3D course like that. Looking forward to getting out and flinging some arrows, thanks for sharing the information!


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Did anyone make it out for 3d here on Sunday? My daughter got married this weekend and we were busy with family so I didn't get out. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## ducksarge (Jul 3, 2011)

I did not but plan on going this sunday am

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Anyone been shooting here lately? I'm really slacking this year, haven't shot yet. 
But I'm here on the setup crew today, stop in and say hi!

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

We had a great day for the shoot. Public course is closed now but we're still here for our county 4 H shoot, kids are having a great time!

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Can't believe it took me til July to get out and shoot?! 
We had a good day on the course Sunday, even in the heat. Hope to be back out next Sunday!

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

I am here today on the setup crew. Come out to shoot and I'll buy your drink today!


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Won't make it out tomorrow, have a birthday party for the grandson. 
Be sure to come out and tell the crew Herb sent you!

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

The 3d course will be open on Sunday, 8a-1pm. Come on out and shoot, season is just around the corner!

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## MicahK (Aug 29, 2018)

Are crossbows allowed?


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Yes, crossbows are allowed. Course is still open on Sundays 8a-1pm through the end of September. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

And welcome to the site!

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Be sure and come out Sunday, I'll be on the setup crew! 
Hoping for good weather, at least it will be cooler!

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## MicahK (Aug 29, 2018)

Awesome! I got a new crossbow for my birthday this week, so looking to go sight it in and do some shooting with it!


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

We are here and set up! Come on out and shoot, course is in good shape! Only three weeks til season..


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Bring your kids out too, we have equipment if you need it!


----------



## robles (May 2, 2015)

a very interesting thread


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

I know, right. Trying to promote 3d a little, looks like I'm just talking to myself here..


----------

